# Happy Birthday!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think this is right so I hope so! HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL! (RFD) Have a great Day..............:biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill! Hope you have a wonderful day! :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I think this is right so I hope so! HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL! (RFD) Have a great Day..............:biggrin:


Thank you so very much. It is so nice of you to say that. :biggrin:

*ETA: * Thank both of you. Sara was posting same time as me. :biggrin:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Have a great One!!! You deserve it!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bill! You better have something special planned for today!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Happy Birthday Bill! You better have something special planned for today!


HA!!! Snowed & Iced in. Can't go anywhere!! Can't get out of my driveway. Oh well. It's me and my birthday with my dogs, cats, and internet friends. I DO have 5 bottles of wine in the house so I won't starve. :biggrin:

Thanks again for the brownies!!! I ate the last one last night. They were delicious. I'm not exagurating when I say they are the best birthday preseint I got. :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> HA!!! Snowed & Iced in. Can't go anywhere!! Can't get out of my driveway. Oh well. It's me and my birthday with my dogs, cats, and internet friends. I DO have 5 bottles of wine in the house so I won't starve. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again for the brownies!!! I ate the last one last night. They were delicious. I'm not exagurating when I say they are the best birthday preseint I got. :biggrin:


Snuggled up with wine, furbabies and brownies?!? It just doesn't get any better than that does it?

Happy Birthday! Capricorns rock!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday  I have not been on this forum long, but hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> HA!!! Snowed & Iced in. Can't go anywhere!! Can't get out of my driveway. Oh well. It's me and my birthday with my dogs, cats, and internet friends. I DO have 5 bottles of wine in the house so I won't starve. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again for the brownies!!! I ate the last one last night. They were delicious. I'm not exagurating when I say they are the best birthday preseint I got. :biggrin:


We are iced in here to! I guess I am celebrating with you!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeeze. How come I never get snowed in with nothing to survive on except brownies and wine?!?! That's sounds pretty stinkin' ideal to me! Drunk and fat is the way to be.

Happy happy birthday Bill!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday RFDs, hope its a good one.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy birthday from myself, Amaya and Ryou, Meatball, Tricksie, and Theus!!!


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party, but Happy Birthday from me as well. I hope you have a wonderful day. We have snow as well and the sleet is on its way. Hubby is out on the 4-wheeler and I've got beef stew and cornbread cooking. I might bring out a bottle of wine too. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy B'day! From Bonnie too! :biggrin:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Huh, wine and brownies? Drunk and fat? Sounds like home to me! :biggrin:

Happy birthday Bill. Hope its a good one.

Jay


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wine and snow and furries....can't ask for better than that....

the raw fed kids and i wish you the best of the best.....

i should have known you were born under the sign of the goat...implacable in one's beliefs, sense of humour, and kind....

my dogs owe you much....as do i.

may this day and all of the others be like fine wine.....for you.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!:smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Happy Birthday! Capricorns rock!


Yes I must agree!

Happy Birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been entirely missing this week, it seems, but I made it JUST in time to say...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!

Hope it's been a good one!!:biggrin::tongue::smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> HA!!! Snowed & Iced in. Can't go anywhere!! Can't get out of my driveway. Oh well. It's me and my birthday with my dogs, cats, and internet friends. I DO have 5 bottles of wine in the house so I won't starve. :biggrin:


That doesn't sound bad at all to me! We have about 8 inches of snow on the ground here....dogs have so much fun doing zoomies in the snow! Just take the kids on a walk!



> Thanks again for the brownies!!! I ate the last one last night. They were delicious. I'm not exagurating when I say they are the best birthday preseint I got. :biggrin:


I'm glad you enjoyed the brownies! I've heard they are the best people have ever had...maybe someday I will get to try one!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday! You have been such a wonderful asset to this forum and a great person to have around! I am very jealous of your brownies and wine, I only have the wine, but the brownie really make it amazing!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Thanks again for the brownies!!! I ate the last one last night. They were delicious. I'm not exagurating when I say they are the best birthday preseint I got. :biggrin:


It was our pleasure Bill! I LOVE sending brownies to put a smile on people's faces :wink:

Hope you enjoyed the wine and the time to relax :biggrin:


----------

